# Functional GI Disorders: Whatâ€™s in a Name?



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Comment From the EditorsFunctional GI Disorders: Whatâ€™s in a Name?Douglas A. Drossman, Associate Editor http://www2.gastrojournal.org/scripts/om.d...016508505007043


----------

